
Knowledge Debt for Programmers - kayza
https://amir.rachum.com/blog/2016/09/15/knowledge-debt/
======
kayza
I figured what the author is talking about is often my problem. If I want to
learn a new concept, I __have __to know the meta regarding that concept, to
the point it distracts me from the actual concept I wanted to learn in the
first place. It’s annoying me, and I don’t know why that happens every single
time.

